# Help in choosing an indoor-dwelling hunting dog



## Shuff (Oct 28, 2007)

Our family recently moved into a larger house and my wife has finally given me the go-ahead nod to get a dog. Although the house is large enough, we do not have enough room for an outdoor dog run. Her stipulations are that the dog does not get too big (50# or less) or shed excessively. This basically kills what would be my first choice, a labrador retriever. I hunt upland game birds ~90% and waterfowl the other 10%. I am leaning toward either a French Spaniel or a Small Munsterlander. I do a fair amount of late season hunting, walking dense brush and cattails, and am concerned that the short stature of the Small Munsterlander could limit its ability to handle this terrain. I would appreciate input from anyone who has experience with either of these breeds, or perhaps another breed that I should consider.

Thank you!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Shuff said:


> Her stipulations are that the dog does not get too big (50# or less) or shed excessively. This basically kills what would be my first choice, a labrador retriever. I hunt upland game birds ~90% and waterfowl the other 10%.
> 
> Thank you!


I'd suggest to also consider a Springer Spaniel. Given your criteria, it is exactly what you are looking !

Good Luck!

Ryan


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

ANY fit dog can easily handle the terrain if you can, but if you do a lot of hunting in catttails you want a flushing dog

springer
english cocker
boykin
american water spaniel ( developed in your state)

pointing dogs are a pain to hunt in cattails with, and I have eight pointers.


----------



## Shuff (Oct 28, 2007)

I have seriously considered a springer. My concern is that they have a reported history of chewing things when bored (my wife would kill me and the dog) and it sounds like they need more attention than the two breeds that I mentioned. Sorry if this is a dumb question , but is it possible to convert a pointer into a flushing dog?

Thanks again.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

It would be simpler to train your wife.

All dogs chew stuff when they are bored, all dogs.


----------



## Shuff (Oct 28, 2007)

I tried that Bob, she's untrainable........


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Bobm said:


> It would be simpler to train your wife.
> 
> All dogs chew stuff when they are bored, all dogs.


 :toofunny:

Thats exactly what I was thinking.

I'm with Bob here any dog not supervised and without a job will chew. as far as breeds and the type of cover you hunt a flusher would be your best bet. If you do your homework and take your time finding a lab you can find the size of dog you are looking for in the lab breed. You might go over by a few pounds but if you get a female out of a smaller breeding you shoud be able to find a dog that will end up in the low 50's. My choc female is 57 pounds..

Iv'e always had labs but have seen some really nice Springers and some really nice Boykins.. Both have great natural retrieving instict and can be real fire balls.

If you hunt mostly uplands a 90 pound lab will tire faster and have more health issues anyway, a smaller lighter lab will go all day wheras a big dog will poop out faster.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Shuff said:


> I tried that Bob, she's untrainable........


I have an arangement with my wife, I dont tell her what her to do and she doesn't tell me, worked well for the first 27 years, you might want to consider it or live your life under her thumb.

I love my wife, I would gladly die to protect her, but I will be damned if I will let her tell me what I can and cannot do, and I dont not presume to tell her what she can do.

Get the dog you want and be done with it.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I have a 49# Yellow Lab. The Bitc$ was 60lbs and the Sire was 75 lbs. When I was looking for a dog I told myself I didn't not want a 100lb lab.

I figured that most people run there dogs about 10+ lbs too heavy so it was the perfect litter for me because I like to keep my dog in shape.

Do a bit of research and you will be fine. Besides once the lab goes over 50lbs the wife will be so attached to the dog she won't want to get rid of it.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Shuff
I am hoping to find myself in your position this next spring. I have been contemplating my choices that are available in the same size dog you are looking for also.

Years ago I use to have a Springer Spaniel and I felt the breed was too high strung to be in the house for me. After being a pup at a year and a half old it still piddled out of excitement when I would come home or friends would stop by. I thoought she would out grow this but didn't seem to.

A friend of mine, many on this site know him as Horsager has this size dog that is great in the house, very well mannered and obedient. His dog is a English Cocker Spaniel. I have not hunted behind this dog but what I hear from Horsager and other that have hunted with him, it is a very good upland game dog. This is the breed I am hoping to find.


----------



## Shuff (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the input everybody. I will probably end up going with a springer spaniel. Even if I were to choose a small labrador, they still shed prodigiously as an indoor dog. Finally to Bobm, my previous post was meant to be humorous. I have read some of your other posts and I suspect that this side of human nature escapes you. To tell a stranger to "grow a pair" from the safety of your computer is not only rude, it is also quite cowardly. As a previous three-time state champion and two-time All-American wrestler, I assure you that I have quite a pair, and I would be willing to compare our pairs side-by-side anytime that you would like to meet. Try to lighten up a little, so you don't come off like such a gumpy old codger.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

i would prolly get a new wife :lol: and then get a lab


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Schuff, you're right I shouldn't of said that, sometimes I am a grumpy old codger. I'd like to apologize.

I thought your were serious and I just get tired of all the brow beaten men in todays society, glad your not one of them.

I can assure you I dont want to ever see yours' or anyones elses 'pair" :wink: .


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Here is the website for the Boykin Society:

http://www.boykinspaniel.org

A lot of good information. I had labs for many years before trying this breed. The one that I picked from the litter has short hair compared to most. They are, like most spaniels, fairly high maintenance, meaning they need a lot of exercise. Keep a lot of chew toys around. Anyway check out the website and if you have any questions about these dog I will try to answer for you. Below is a picture of Trouble my Boykin Spaniel running up on a tract of land I was showing in the mountains near my home.










I finally figured out how to insert a picture. :beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I asked around about shedding because I thought I remembered pudel pointers dont shed. Its true they dont, they will be more like 60lbs but are excellent dogs with virtually zero shedding.

good pups are about twice what a shorthair would be I think. Most good kennels you have to get on a waiting list.


----------



## litko609 (Dec 13, 2006)

If you get a lab... get a Furminator... shedding will be down nearly to nothing. I have 3 dogs (lab/shepherd; yellow lab; lab/blue heeler) I brush them once a month, there is very minimal hair in the house.


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

I second the fuminator, that thing is amazing!


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Count me in as a third vote for the furminator. We have a golden and a lab that both live indoors about 60% of the time, very little hair in the house.


----------



## Dave Owens (Nov 11, 2002)

My three girls would never trade our female golden. She'll get over the hair thing.


----------

